# I got an injured morning dove



## hopsii

I found an injured morning dove about 2 hour ago, and successfully captured in a box for now. My friend knows a NE Wildlife Center person, and already called her about the bird. So the bird is going to a rehaber tomorrow or soonest possible. 

Now, meanwhile I got the poor birdy. My friend is bringing a carrier and some bird food shortly. What else should I do? I've rescued a couple of birds before, but not a morning dove. 

My guess is that this bird was attacked by a cat and escaped. There seems to be a little wound on its left wing. 

Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Victor

Hello Hopsii,welcome to our forum.Thank you for your interest in saving this poor dove in distress.

A cat bite, if that is what you suspect it is, can be the source of a deadly blood poisoning disease.Cat saliva can contain a bacteria called _pasturella multicocida. _ The toxins released by this bacteria can create fatal liver and circulation problems. 

There is an antibiotic, such as Clavomox that can be administered if there is indeed a cat puncture wound. The rehabber should be able to check on the wing and get a much better prognosis.

All you can do for now is keep in in a warm, quiet spot. If you have a heating pad, set in on a low setting as not to to harm him, just enough to keep it warm. If you do not have a pad, an old fashioned hot water bottle will do just fine .
Make sure it has access to some water, so that it may dip its beak into it and drink. A soft cloth on the bottom would be a nice addition for comfort.

Good luck with your rescue and let us know how it goes.


----------



## TAWhatley

Warm, dark, quiet, and water and food available is best for now. Mourning Doves can and will easily shed their feathers when stressed or feeling in danger .. try to avoid contact as much as possible. You've done well in finding a rehabber for the bird. Please do =not= put a Mourning Dove in a cage with bars .. if it panics, it will destroy its feathers and possibly injure itself by flailing against the bars. Leave it in the box or in a smooth sided cat carrier, but try not to handle it any more than absolutely necessary until you can get it to the rehabber.

Bless you for caring!

Terry


----------



## hopsii

*Thank you, both of you!*

The li'l bird seems to be all right at the moment in the box. I have created a warm, dark and cozy space for her to rest over night. Also provided some food and water. She's perched on the side of the shallow dish.

Most likely I will be able to bring her to the rehabber tomorrow. 

She looks just like this one (I found this picture on the web somewhere).
http://photos13.flickr.com/16165576_f30945fa0b.jpg


----------



## hopsii

*Update: the injured morning dove*

We took the bird to the New England Wildlife Center (hospital) this afternoon. As soon as we got there, the staff sedated her and started working on the wing x-ray. If it's not broken, they'll treat her with antibiotics and pain meds - they said. They also mentioned that her wound may be a few days old. Well, at least she's in the proper care now. If I hear anything about the bird, I'll post an update. Thanks again.

T.

I carefully took a photo of her this morning.


----------



## TAWhatley

I'm so glad you were able to get the little Mourning Dove the help it needs. Well done!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison

Oh..they are so delicate and pretty in their way...

As so often seems to be the case, with the way-laid, this one appears to me anyway, to be Juvenile...



Phil
lasvegas


----------



## hopsii

I was hoping this one was a juvenile bird, then she wasn't separated from her mate or babies. Here's a close up of her face. She's beautiful. I hope she makes it.


----------



## Victor

I am sure that with the quick attention and the love that you provided to this young dove, all will be end well. Thank you for your caring. And YES, she is a beaut! ~Victor


----------



## TAWhatley

That face picture is very, very beautiful and touching ..

Terry


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Hopsii,


Cat-Caught can mean bites or tiny Cat Claw punctures of course, which are impossible to locate sometimes with all them feathers in the way.

I have had many recover with no antibiotics, because i did not have any then, but once I did have, I tended to administer them against the possibility of systemic infections.

INfections or illness can proceed fast in Babys or Youngsters, all ythe faster if they have been without food for a while.

Here of course, almost every Dove I tended to get, had what I took to be the Trichomoniasis, whether or not they showed it as what some call 'Canker' where one may see it as yellowish 'small curd cottage cheese' things in their throats, so, almost allways then, they go on to some medication for addressing the Trichomoniasis.

Now, how is this little one doing in the eating department? And the drinking?

What do the poos look like? ( I allways ask! )


Phil
el ve


----------



## hopsii

pdpbison said:


> Now, how is this little one doing in the eating department? And the drinking?
> 
> What do the poos look like? ( I allways ask! )


The bird is now at the New England Wildlife Center hospital now. (we took her there on Sunday) She was under my care for just over night. I offered water and Mourning dove food (mix seeds and some fresh veggies chopped up) - but I'm not certain if she ate since her box was kept dark. As soon as I gave her the shallow water bowl, she perched on the edge of it.

As for her poops, yes, she passed some very normal looking bird poops (white with a little chartreuse mixed).

The NEWC is closed (for puplic) today. I will try to get an update tomorrow.


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Hopsii,


 
Very good then...poops from the night looking routinely 'healthy' suggests she was not starved since injured before you had her. This is good of course...

I would tend to be optmistic as for her recovery...

Are you intending to retrieve her then, once the Facility has done whatever proceedures they have in mind?

These facilities you know, are often very short handed and at this time of year especially, may become swamped with incomeing patients...

Certainly if you did wish to do so, there are many here who would support you and be avialable for your questions.

As well that you should be find the gratitude of the facility, and, maybe, obtain other Doves, if you liked, whom you may care for, for which their time and resources are 'thin'...


Phil
lasvegas


----------



## hopsii

*More Update 6/1/05*

Good news. The mourning dove I brought in to the NE Wildlife Center on Sunday is currently doing all right. She's on an antibiotic med now. They will release her in the nearby sanctuary upon her recovery - they feed the released animals there.

I also found out that she is in fact a juvenile bird. I don't know how early on they mate, but hopefully she didn't lose her mate. (BTW, they don't know the sex unless they do a blood test. I'm just assuming the bird is a she ; )


----------



## John_D

Good news, Hopsii!

Another little bird life saved, due to your quick actions - well done 

John


----------



## Victor

Outstanding job Hopsii, we are proud of you! Another happy ending.


----------



## hopsii

* Update on the injured mourning dove*

Great news. I just received a letter from the New England Wildlife Center stating that the bird was successfully treated, rehabilitated, and released back to the wild.

_Diagnosis/Treatment: left carpus has deep puncture wound, joint very loose and inflamed / wing wrap, metacam, baytril, clindamycin, handraised

Release site: NEWC_

Looks like it was a juvenile bird.

Thanks all for the support you've given at the time.


----------



## Reti

Thank you for the great news. The poor bird had quite some injuries.
Well done.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison

Oh...very good then...

Glad to hear...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

